# Repashy Super Food



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Anyone heard or tried this food.
CanadaPleco Store


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

no but looking into it


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Got an email too. Interesting in hearing opinions...


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Allen Repashy's gecko food is amazing! All my rhacs are eating it. I believe Aquarium's West & GeckoBox are the only Vancouver distributors of Repashy products, otherwise you have to order from Mark Orfus at Northern Gecko. I'm sure the fish stuff would be great as well. Allen Repashy is pretty big on doing his research first


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

You should see the MFK thread, 9 pages of RD and the owner of this company going back and forth. From what I gather, it does fill a niche in terms of feeding, but for most fish pellets would more then suffice.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> Allen Repashy's gecko food is amazing! All my rhacs are eating it. I believe Aquarium's West & GeckoBox are the only Vancouver distributors of Repashy products, otherwise you have to order from Mark Orfus at Northern Gecko. I'm sure the fish stuff would be great as well. Allen Repashy is pretty big on doing his research first


Thanks, I'll check with Aquariums West. Shipping is expensive as it is the same price to ship 2 oz as 5.3 oz. It pays to get more if the fish like it.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Good to know they are around,and there's other options for foods on the market.Thanks for sharing this


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

letter mail shipping is available on the website now

8oz and under $2.95
4oz and under $1.95

Enjoy


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I looked it up and it looks good. Reasonable prices and shipping, too.
Now someone has to try it and post their findings... I just don't want to be first


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

we are also carrying the food. Contact Patrick as he is the one who is bringing them in.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I ordered
Some
For
Myself. I'll be trying it out.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Let us know if it is any good. Maybe a video of feeding.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's a vid of the shrimp soufle in work. He just picked it up from me and I think on the same day he made it and fed. Thanks JoJoDog

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/cana...s-fish-invertebrates-have-arrived-pics-24758/


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

i adore repashy gecko foods and supplements. the superfly works very well also

my breeders and babies get it very regularly. below is a sample of what im working with. i'm very happy that allen stepped in here. He has an amazing product line that should never be devalued 
in the way that Mr Random intends


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

That's awsome Kevin. Nice colours on those geckos!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey April - that package you gave me was for my FISH ?????!!!!! Oops......


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just got some off Pat, and will be brewing up a batch this weekend. Should be posting up a review after that!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

You ate it for dinner Shelley? That wasn't an Australian meat pie mix..lol
Alot of discus people are trying it.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275135,-122.835451


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Those are some great photos and geckos! Didn't know there were so many out there.Like the one with the open mouth which looks like they are smiling!



Algae Beater said:


> i adore repashy gecko foods and supplements. the superfly works very well also
> 
> my breeders and babies get it very regularly. below is a sample of what im working with. i'm very happy that allen stepped in here. He has an amazing product line that should never be devalued
> in the way that Mr Random intends


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> You ate it for dinner Shelley? That wasn't an Australian meat pie mix..lol
> Alot of discus people are trying it.
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


I thought you had given me a bag of army surplus provisions with a name like "Meat Pie"!!!!  Going to whip some up with the nori and shrimp powder I recently got from Forrest. Mmmm........mmmmmm.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice geckos. 
Gary, can't wait for your review.


----------

